# crows with ecaller



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

Just wondering do you guys let the crow fight just keep playing until you get some thing?


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

I let mine play a lot of the time because crows that are just out on a flight hear it and come in. Some times we will shout it off for awhile to save battery power, even though we have never run it out yet.

Kill a Crow save a Duck.

WI Trapper


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I just loaded 22 sounds on my FX3. I have a few favorites but I will try them all. Just to change it up a little. But we do give them the "silent treatment". I think they get used to it. So we give them a little break. We hunt on some pretty wide open land (almost all field). We ncan see them for hundreds of yards. I use my binos quite a bit too. If we see them in the fly way we'll play a call or to to see if we can get a bite. The two calls I've had the most luck with are the injured crow and the crow fight. I just got the crow pack from FoxPro. I used it last weekend and a few did seem to get their attention but that injured crow with 13 decoys brings them right in.


----------

